# please help...my coffee tastes of meat



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

This mornings tasting notes are "well hung pheasant", in sharp contrast to yesterday's steak tartare with finishing notes of ham.

I wouldn't mind but I'm a vegetarian.

Am I grinding too fine?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

More likely its the mincer youve mistakenly used...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mine tastes of feminist.....eeeuuuurgh


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Mine tastes of feminist.....eeeuuuurgh


Stop drinking Hasbean then.

I've told you its sour.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Germaine Greer in the tasting notes sounded good though


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Better to taste meat than lemon for me. Did you feel full or did you still need to have your lunch later?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Stick some butter in it,always helps me!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

after reading this thread, strangely, my meat now tastes like coffee. It is not the same going to a restaurant and asking for a 14 day hung, T Bone Fazenda Cochera


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

....so you like your meat well-hung, Dave

Well well well....


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

This thread.... Are you sure it's not Spam?


----------

